# ProGrade Digital is First To Publicly Demonstrate CFexpress 1.0 Technology in 1TB Capacity



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2018)

```
<em>1,400MB/Second Data Transfer Speed Reaches New Milestone</em></p>
<p><strong>NAB, LAS VEGAS, NV – April 8, 2018 1:00 am Pacific</strong>—ProGrade Digital, founded with a mission to provide the highest quality professional grade digital memory cards and workflow solutions, has become the first company to publicly demonstrate the CFexpress™ 1.0 technology with 1TB of capacity. Debut of this important next generation digital memory card form factor, presented by CEO Wes Brewer and VP of Marketing Mark Lewis at NAB in Las Vegas, provides solid proof that the industry is moving toward productization of this new standard.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The CFexpress standard has been evolving for several years within the CompactFlash Association as a successor to both CFast™ and XQD™ formats. We are pleased to be working within the CFA and aside device manufacturers to bring to market this next generation removable storage standard,” said Brewer. “Industry adoption of CFexpress will allow for much higher resolution and higher bit rate image capture than ever before in many still image and video capture devices. Faster offload speeds will also greatly benefit the post-capture workflow through the extremely high read speeds it provides. With our demonstration today, we’ve also been able to show compatibility for the CFexpress Type B form factor with XQD memory cards–showing operation of both card standards in a common Thunderbolt™ 3 reader.”</p>
<p>ProGrade Digital demonstrated performance benchmark speeds exceeding 1,400MB/second and burst write speeds of greater than 1,000MB/second–nearly three times faster than CFast memory cards and more than four times those for SDXC™ UHS-II.</p>
<p><strong>CFexpress 1.0 Demonstrated Technology Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Industry-leading speeds</li>
<li>Greater than 1,400MB/second read</li>
<li>Greater than 1,000MB/second burst write</li>
<li>CFexpress Type B format factor with two lanes of PCIe® and NVM Express® support</li>
<li>XQD form factor interoperability</li>
<li>Dimensions: 29.6 mm x 38.5 mm x 3.8 mm</li>
</ul>
<p>The founders of ProGrade Digital are industry veterans in the removable storage and digital photography industries. Each, having spent time at leading companies such as Lexar and SanDisk, brings extensive expertise in the design, development and manufacture of digital storage products, plus longstanding relationships with key manufacturing and supply chain partners. The company focuses exclusively on development of memory cards, card readers and workflow software for professional imaging markets. Flagship products, ProGrade Digital CFast 2.0 and ProGrade Digital SDXC UHS-II, are optimized to render maximum performance when paired with high-end DSLR, mirrorless, ­­­camcorder and digital cinema cameras from manufacturers such as Canon, Nikon, Panasonic, Sony and Blackmagic. ProGrade Digital memory cards expand the creative visions of cinema and photography professionals around the world.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 9, 2018)

OK, this would work for a new high MP 5Ds. How many can you afford. I guess if I have to ask, then I can’t afford it.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 9, 2018)

Yikes! 1 TB cards! Going to go broke buying portable memory for the computer.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Apr 10, 2018)

At launch only for those willing to sell a kidney ??


----------



## Architect1776 (Apr 11, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> <em>1,400MB/Second Data Transfer Speed Reaches New Milestone</em></p>
> <p><strong>NAB, LAS VEGAS, NV – April 8, 2018 1:00 am Pacific</strong>—ProGrade Digital, founded with a mission to provide the highest quality professional grade digital memory cards and workflow solutions, has become the first company to publicly demonstrate the CFexpress™ 1.0 technology with 1TB of capacity.
> 
> Will Canon adopt this in the next round of cameras?
> ...


----------

